# Annex to the annex



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Son-in-law stopped over Sunday and we did the roof supports for the annex. (area in front of the other 2 bays of the 4 bay)
That will give us 30X40 ft of heated and covered area to play with metal things.

The piece we are adding is 11X20'. We put in an oversized storm door for running Cub Cadets through and are constructing a 10' wide door for the trucks and cars to go through. 
Once the roof is covered and door is in service, we will be able to leave all 4 doors of the original garage open all the time. That will give us more swinging room to beat the metal into submission!
Price of the latest project so far ($0).
Neighbor Fred gave me the metal to build the trusses. The lumber and doors kind of 'showed up' here. A contractor gave me a 5 gallon bucket of mixed fasteners that I gathered all the lag bolts and screws out of. I did have to charge the batteries for the cordless drill and impact driver.
Pics after some paint is applied..


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Cublover said:


> Son-in-law stopped over Sunday and we did the roof supports for the annex. (area in front of the other 2 bays of the 4 bay)
> That will give us 30X40 ft of heated and covered area to play with metal things.
> 
> The piece we are adding is 11X20'. We put in an oversized storm door for running Cub Cadets through and are constructing a 10' wide door for the trucks and cars to go through.
> ...


 After waiting all summer for some 'free' metal to show up, I just ordered new from Southern States. It will be in on the 13th.
We will get the wood screwed on and flashing in place. Then we'll tuck the end of the metal under and screw both at the same time.

I made an extension cord for the stick welder that gives us 30 ft in all directions. It will now reach anywhere in any of the shops and the driveway and carport too. 
(why did I wait so long to do that?)

I took a few vacation days to get stuff done, starting Thursday at 3:30.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Okay Cub, we're going to need some pictures here.....


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)




----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Jim_WV said:


>


I don't want to show pics of bags of screws and stacks of plywood. Be patient!
Not ready for 'prime time'. It will be 4 days till the metal gets here!


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry Cub, I gotcha and can understand that .


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Son-in-law was not available due to daughter being under the weather. The metal is due wed morning. I found a guy that does that sort of thing for a living. 
He stops by a lot and I've seen his work. He has agreed to be here about 9:00 and work till it's sealed in for a set price.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Jim, Are you looking?.
Once again, the 'supplier' failed me! I'm pouring coffee for a $25. per hour man waiting for a truck that didn't COME!
I said that we had a couple choices. He could go home for a week and stop back next week while I was at work, or we could scavenge some used stuff and get-er-done.
He loaded his tools at 13:30 after he had screwed his last agreed-on piece of metal.
We ended up canceling the order and using some 'not as pretty' stuff that was laying in the neighborhood. I have several gallons of barn red. It will 'match' the next sunny day that I'm not working.
I told the guy from Southern States that, " next week, I will be working and the snow will be flying." I needed it today. I placed the order 10 days ago. Not Southern State's fault. Just like last month when I waited 3 weeks for a window from a 'supply' company. WTH is going on when an 'order for a common item can't be filled, 'as promised'? That window was marked as 'manufactured' 2 days before I picked it up!

Anyway, here's a few pics of TODAY! Last one is TWO daughters and a grand daughter hanging out in my 'former' secure outside storage area that is now UNDER ROOF!
The holes were sealed with Solar 900 clear, so it looks like a lot of daylight shining through the roof. They were drilled for a weird pattern, but ours were at 24" centers, allowing for new metal.
We turned the rain and snow. 
Mission accomplished!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Now, I have to seal up all the big air leaks, but that area will not be heated. I will be installing a welding table and an electrolysis tank, both near a hooded area with an exhaust fan. 
Raked up 40 gallons of leaves from around the 3 tractors that are buried in there. (2) Cub Cadets and the Bolens 1050. They will 'emerge' soon!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

If you live near or have a job that needs done within 100 miles of 21502 and want it DONE for $25. per hour, I can connect you with a man that will make it happen!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Tracked down some 'free' metal.. 
This project cost $100. for 4 hours labor for a guy that does this for a living, The metal that the wood was screwed to was scavenged from a job last year. The wood was scavenged from countless jobs. The metal that was used to cover the 'free' metal and the free wood was also 'free'. I did have to spend $50. on assorted screws.
I spent $30. on the paint and $12. on solar 900 caulk. 
This 'addition 'cost me under $200.! It added 12'X18' to my 'dry' space to do stuff,
What's not to like?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Way to go Cub! You got 'er done, that's the main thing. And it looks good.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

pogobill said:


> Way to go Cub! You got 'er done, that's the main thing. And it looks good.


Thanks for the Thumbs up. I really need re assurance right now.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Spent the other evening making the paths wider and shoving cardboard and wood scraps into the stove. 
Been finding the tools that got scattered when we built Grand son's Chevy II and son's S-10. Stuff got pitched back inside and locked up. (then walked around, instead of put back)
I love those kids, but they do not share my respect for tools! I have one box they are NOT allowed to open.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Good job Cub it didnt cost much, and serves the purpose for which you intended.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

That building contains (2) Dodge street rod p/u's, 3 Cub Cadets, the Husky 1050, (2) walk behind Bolens cultivators, (10) bicycles, (2) snow throwers, a roto-tiller, all the implements/attachments for everything. (3) mower decks, 40" to 48" and about 2 tons of steel in every configuration for building stuff. (3) Subaru engines and a 2.5cc, 5 speed out of a Dakota, (2) Aspen front suspensions, and a Subaru front and rear. Also a wheel lift for the tow truck, the cement mixer and a lot of building materials.
It was so crowded there was very little room to work!

This area will be the actual 'work area'.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Cublover said:


> That building contains (2) Dodge street rod p/u's, 3 Cub Cadets, the Husky 1050, (2) walk behind Bolens cultivators, (10) bicycles, (2) snow throwers, a roto-tiller, all the implements/attachments for everything. (3) mower decks, 40" to 48" and about 2 tons of steel in every configuration for building stuff. (3) Subaru engines and a 2.5cc, 5 speed out of a Dakota, (2) Aspen front suspensions, and a Subaru front and rear. Also a wheel lift for the tow truck, the cement mixer and a lot of building materials.
> It was so crowded there was very little room to work!
> 
> This area will be the actual 'work area'.




Until you need more room.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I didn't take pics of the other stuff, but the roof is now red.
We added metal to the bottoms of the doors, painted the doors, a bunch of other stuff, then it got dark.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

wjjones said:


> Until you need more room.


Have to go 'UP' in that case. I have covered all dirt that can be covered with a building at this latitude.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Cublover said:


> Have to go 'UP' in that case. I have covered all dirt that can be covered with a building at this latitude.



Looks like you could go up a few feet if you ever needed to.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

wjjones said:


> Looks like you could go up a few feet if you ever needed to.


I think the kids have something up their sleeves. Friday afternoon, daughter stopped by and dropped off a 383 'stroker' small block for her 49 Studebaker, then Saturday, son-in-law dropped off a 454 big block for the 46 rat rod. 
It's possible that we may be seeing more of them this winter.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Cublover said:


> I think the kids have something up their sleeves. Friday afternoon, daughter stopped by and dropped off a 383 'stroker' small block for her 49 Studebaker, then Saturday, son-in-law dropped off a 454 big block for the 46 rat rod.
> It's possible that we may be seeing more of them this winter.




You got enough overhead room for a cherry picker?


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

wjjones said:


> You got enough overhead room for a cherry picker?


Yea, he brought one of those too. Mine doesn't fold but his does. We might could use both of them on some of these bigger jobs.
10' ceilings in most areas.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

wjjones said:


> Until you need more room.


Overkill?? I think so!
Originally Posted by wjjones View Post
Looks like you could go up a few feet if you ever needed to.


----------

